# Blue Salt vs. White



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Have a simple question, I typically buy 50lb. bag salt for my salter, it's white ( rock salt by Halite ), rather larger pieces, spreads through my salter pretty good, not many clogging problems.

I was presented with a question by a friend of mine today, why don't you buy bulk salt, the blue stuff, it's works better then the white in low temps, smaller pieces, spreads from salters very good. Plus I now have the possibility of a skid steer to load my salters.

My question for all the plowing folks, if the pieces are smaller, will I go through it quicker ( have BOSS spreaders on trucks ), does the blue stuff work better in low temps, will it melt faster requiring more applications, guess I'm not sure what the difference in the two types/colors is.

Thanks in advanced !!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I have used both blue/bulk and bagged/white the blue seems to clog up more than the whit, I don't know if its the moister that that it gathers when sitting or what, but for the price savings I'll stick with the blue bulk.


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

It doesn't matter what color it is.....it's the make up. Salt is salt. Find out if it is pure NaCL or if there is a mix if magnesium chloride or calcium chloride. There is a product called calcium acetate which is a non chloride deicer as well as few other prodeucs out there. The color (if it is in a natural state) has to do with the other minerals that make up the small percentage of "other matter". I've seen salt pink,grey, blue, green.....you name it. Salt also is mined all over the world and imported. Certain geographical areas sometimes will give you different colors. Sometimes there may be sand mixed in and the "Ice Away" and Magic-O are treated with by-products that give it almost a brownish color.

If the material is smaller it will flow much faster so calibrate your spreader accordingly.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks for the info, I should of said, price is probably the main reason I started to investigate this in the first place.
I never had a problem with he bagged white stuff, but didn't realize there were so many things that made up salt content.

Is one vs. the other better, magnesium chloride or calcium chloride. I also heard that the calcium chloride is more expensive.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Generally speaking, blue salt is from Morton, they add an anti-caking additive. However, some of the treated salts can also have a bluish or greenish tint to them. 

As was stated, if treated with something--mag, calcium, Caliber, Magic or something like that--it will then work in colder temps. Other than that, salt is salt. Morton Blue does not work any better than white from Detroit Salt or North American. It does seem to clump less as well as you can see it coming out of the spreader better. Blue on white vs white on white.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

when you are saying morton blue are you talkin about the morton water softner salt?? may be a dumb a-- Q but tought I would ask??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No the bulk salt Morton sells has an anti-caking agent in it that makes the salt blue. We've had competitors tell people that it works better than straight salt, until we educate them.


----------



## BDB (Nov 24, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We've had competitors tell people that it works better than straight salt, until we educate them.


Almost like saying that salt sand mix has better melting properties.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BDB said:


> Almost like saying that salt sand mix has better melting properties.


I can go one better, they also tried to tell them that pavement was affected by the wind chill factor.


----------



## BDB (Nov 24, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can go one better, they also tried to tell them that pavement was affected by the wind chill factor.


So do you sell them wind screens then?? Some people....and these are "Experts"


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*blue salt*

The blue is just a color. The anti clumping chemical is white. I ask the Morton rep the question you ask and that was his answer. The treat the salt blue to identify it.

I guess it worked. We talked about there product! Simple things to get us to remember them! Advertising

Dave


----------



## BDB (Nov 24, 2005)

They color the salt so we and the customer "sees' it applied on the white snow. Most assumes it works better then. The "anti ice" companies that makes it adds the color to the liquid, so whatever additive is applied to the salt we can see it. Other wise how would you know? Then they can charge more. But buyer beware.....the fancy bags do not melt the Ice. Most ice melting additives are less then 5% of the bag the rest sodium chloride. As far as "Blue" for Morton, I'm not positive but I think there are others that are blue. I've mixed blue liquid mag chloride with salt. Guess what...not from Morton.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

BDB, SkyKingHD, good info, thanks again for chimming in, I'm looking today to by 10 yards, I'm not going to be pursuing one color vs. the other, just who has the best price.

Thanks again


----------



## BDB (Nov 24, 2005)

Eyesell said:


> BDB, SkyKingHD, good info, thanks again for chimming in, I'm looking today to by 10 yards, I'm not going to be pursuing one color vs. the other, just who has the best price. Thanks again


We buy the cheap salt too, its all you usually need.....when it get colder (around 0' F) we mix in calcium chloride 80% salt 20% cal.


----------

